# Pool Effect



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is something to try the next time you are fishing with a buddy that has a 10" auger, if you have an 8". We call it the pool effect.

Last year on Upper Red we had trouble with the crappies shaking off in th hole just as we got them to the surface. They are huge so you can't lift them out by your line. As soon as they shook free they would wrench around in the hole and swim back down.

Day 2- we cleared our 8" holes with a 10" auger and went down about 4-6" into the previous hole. On day 2, every time a fish shook off he just sat there in the "pool" and you could reach down and grab them. The 1" lip all the way around kept the fish from turning in the hole and going back down.

Next time that you are out, give the "pool effect" a try.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fish on the deck!!! :lol:

Interesting concept...


----------

